# Made a song.



## Jiehfeng (Feb 5, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/jiehfeng/tears-of-joy
Feedback appreciated.  (btw, I made this using Apple Shit Earpods so I don't know if some bass sounds will be bad...)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 6, 2015)

And another. This one's short.
https://soundcloud.com/jiehfeng/wham-wake-me-up-jiehfeng-remix


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 7, 2015)

Alright, my first "good" track.
https://soundcloud.com/jiehfeng/enlightenment-jiehfeng-original-mix
(my thread, my bumps, harrharrharrr.)


----------



## Janthran (Feb 8, 2015)

none of the links work for me


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 8, 2015)

Janthran said:


> none of the links work for me


 

That's cause I deleted them realizing they're lame lol.
I'm gonna go create a song now.


----------

